# Whew! It Smells!



## Cajunhiker (Dec 14, 2009)

Customer used vinegar, baking soda and bleach, but the sewer smell kept coming back in her kitchen sink, she said. And she had a leak at the trap for some odd reason :-/ 
I'm wondering how this got passed by a plumbing inspector when the house was built, and by a home inspection when the home was sold to this lady a few years ago?
Good Grief!


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

I don't see anything wrong... Did she try drano?


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

Might be a venting problem...

Does it drain okay?


----------



## dhal22 (Jul 30, 2010)

Just when you thought we've seen it all................


----------



## Roto-Rooter (Jan 31, 2015)

I'm not a plumber just a cleaner,but would have a he-- of a time cleaning that. Would just have to do some cutting, better yet call a plumber first!!!!!


----------



## Gargalaxy (Aug 14, 2013)

Looks like the problem is the air gap for dishwasher, isn't it?


----------



## Cajunhiker (Dec 14, 2009)

This is what happens when builders do plumbing work without licensed plumbers on the job, and inspectors who don't do final inspections, but just sign off on a job. It's an issue in Louisiana.


----------



## Hillside (Jan 22, 2010)

Maybe there's no Teflon on the c/o plug
Lol


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

Roto-Rooter said:


> I'm not a plumber just a cleaner,but would have a he-- of a time cleaning that. Would just have to do some cutting, better yet call a plumber first!!!!!


Only if it was in the trap... C/O in the vent.

Looks like that would be an easy fix though.


----------



## Roto-Rooter (Jan 31, 2015)

OpenSights said:


> Only if it was in the trap... C/O in the vent.
> 
> Looks like that would be an easy fix though.


Missed the C/O in the picture. My ole eyes aren't what they use to be!!!!!!!


----------



## Michaelcookplum (May 1, 2011)

Clean out in that location looks like it's a California loop vent, probably a window above kitchen sink, and yea, that tee


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

Roto-Rooter said:


> Missed the C/O in the picture. My ole eyes aren't what they use to be!!!!!!!


LOL! I hear ya! I helped in a water line re-pipe last week in a rental I've been in for the main line many times.... never walked to the other side until relocating the hose bib. Noticed a two way outside cleanout. Mentioned it to the Master I was working for, he said "Oh yeah, you should keep a logbook of all their houses. *your old boss* didn't keep the book I gave him." Usually I don't miss those unless buried under snow.


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

That's some lousy plumbing down in Lousy-ana.....:laughing:


----------



## mrjasontgreek (May 21, 2014)

Well the TY is running towards the trap, so they had the right idea anyway...


----------



## Hosty (Mar 22, 2015)

"t" is backwards (Canadian code)


----------



## Cajunhiker (Dec 14, 2009)

Tommy plumber said:


> That's some lousy plumbing down in Lousy-ana.....:laughing:


Oh we have some Doozy's down here in Loozy-Ana. Lol


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

Maybe she should hang up a Christmas Tree Air Freshener...


----------



## GAN (Jul 10, 2012)

Trap...... We don't need no stinking trap..........:bangin:


----------



## cjtheplumber (Mar 9, 2012)

Time to run a vent on the left side of her sink I hope there is a window near by:laughing: No wait that's the vent:laughing:


----------



## Kevan (Jul 5, 2010)

It's not falling on the quarter; that's the problem.


----------



## HonestPlumb (Jan 25, 2015)

*Home Depot Plumbers strike again !*

I guess they forgot to tell the homeowner to keep the strainer for the left sink down and locked when not using !! At least they put the trap on the disposal !:no:


----------



## tdp1 (Sep 21, 2010)

Slap a studor vent on it, it'll be fine.


----------



## damadtech (Apr 6, 2014)

I just can't even count the number of drains I've put in wrong over the years. At least I know how to do them right now!!!


----------

